# How many female and male guppies?



## liljj (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey, im a beginner in the whole keepin fish thing.I always get this ratio of female to male guppies mixed up. I was just wundering if i was going to buy 3- 4 guppies, how many males and females should i buy?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

One male. The rest females.


----------



## liljj (Mar 1, 2006)

k, thanks allot for the info


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Good rule of thumb is a minimum of 2 females per male.


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

Never ever have the same amout or more males, they will always stress the females and most females will die. And good luck with your lil ones.


----------



## liljj (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanx evryone for your input.


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

1 male + 2 females = 100 males and 200 females after 6 months! Gotta love those guppies!


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

i normally keep 3 females to 1 male.. currently one of my males has 6 females because im breeding guppies to sell back to the LFS. i have a "birthing tank" which is a five gallon, and then a 10 gallon to move the babies into when they get to big for the 5 gallon and then a 55 gallon to move them into until they are big enough to sell....when i chose my male and females i got the most colorful ones i could find.. they are all multi-colored.. good luck with your guppy hunting and all


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow Irish you have a lot going on there! Do you make $?


----------

